# The Witcher auf Netflix: Soundtrack der Serie hier verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Soundtrack der Serie hier verfügbar*

						Der Soundtrack der Netflix-Serie The Witcher besteht nicht nur aus dem Internet-Hit "Toss A Coin To Your Witcher". Insgesamt 55 Songtitel umfasst der offizielle Soundtrack der Serie, der jetzt bei Spotify, iTunes und Amazon verfügbar ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Soundtrack der Serie hier verfügbar*


----------

